# Picking the right MI-T-M



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm looking at a couple of MITM's sprayers, but not sure which one gives me the best bang for the buck. I don't need the belt drive washers, Im looking at either the CA-3003_OMHB, 3000psi w/3gpm or the WP-3000-4MHB, 3000psi w/2.4gpm. Theres about a $400 difference between the two, I beleive the CA model has a triplex piston pump and the WP model says crankshaft pump. Im looking at these in the SW 2012 equipment product guide. You can choose between the honda and subaru engines, any big difference between the two? Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Personally I think the older units are better. The higher the gpm the better and I have always had the Honda.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I was always told to go with no less than 4 GPM and stick with Honda motors and Cat pumps. I bought mine in 94 and still works and starts like new.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Got this puppy about 1987 or so and it's still going strong. Can't say enough good things about Mi-T-M. :thumbsup:


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

I just read a good article in APC on pressure washers and their general upkeep worth checkin out


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Goode Painters said:


> I just read a good article in APC on pressure washers and their general upkeep worth checkin out


Link?


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

I happen to be doing the exact same thing. Not looking at the chore master though, only the ca-3003-ohmb job pro. I won't even bother with the subaru engine. I'm just stuck on the GPM... will 3 be ok to clean siding and prep decks and houses for paint on a one man band residential level? I'm thinking it will be. Also if you look up that pump on amazon it's going for about $1600, and listed as originally being $2000.. Makes me feel like it'd be easy to resell if I wasn't satisfied.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

*Mitm ca-3003-omhb*

Sully, I was going to pick that up at SW for $1170 including tax but then I came across the Pressure Pro E4040HG on Spray Mall's sight for $1099 free shipping. It has 4000psi/4gpm 13hp Honda and general pump. You might have seen that I posted a follow-up topic asking for feedback on SprayMall and that washer, but I have'nt recieved what I feel any conclusive answers. I am basically going to use it for the same purposes as you stated, but hey, more bang for the buck, I figure why pay for the name.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Does it come with the same warranties as the MiTM? I'm also going to take advantage of the SW payment plan option. Pay the washer off in like 3 payments or something


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Mi-T-M is a good unit BUT make sure that it has anything but an AR RSV pump. AR makes some of the best pressure washer pumps in the world but the RSV model is a giant POS. get one with an RKV or an XMV. Mi-T-M stopped using the RSV model and I am not even sure if AR makes it any more. Mi-T-M makes a number of models with several different pumps just be sure to stay away from the RSV if you dont want lots of headaches


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

*SW warranty*

SprayMall's warranty is 2yr honda engine, 5yr pump, not as good as MITM's. I don't think I'll be using it a ton, so I'm not sure that would be an issue for me. According to SW's 2012 product guide the warranties for MITM are the following, Trigger gun/wand, hose 90days, 2yr parts and labor, 3yr honda engine, 3yr subaru engine, 7yr pump, lifetime manifold. As I posted earlier, I was looking at the same setup, but for less $ on spraymall.com you can pick up 4000psi/4gpm, honda engine, general pump with 50' hose and free shipping. Don't think you'd want the extra umph? I don't know how much more this until weighs than the MITM, but having a hard time not going for a bigger washer for less $, even though I probably don't need it.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

It's not a huge difference and it's getting written off anyway. Not to say spray mall doesn't have a good deal going on. Maybe I can use that as a bargaining point


----------

